# Counter top



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

"We" accidently put a hot lid on the counter top next to the sink, now "we" have a half circle melted into the counter top







I can sand out the real sharp ridges, but will still be left with a crease to collect debris. Has any one experienced a similair proplem? Or any ideas on how to fill in the crease?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That is a tough one.

The only thing I can think of would be once you have it sanded smooth would be to fill it with a clear hard filler. Most likely a 2 part epoxy. When you sand it all down you will have some sanding marks that you will want to get rid of. So you will want to use a spray on clear coat. This will now require periodic maintenance to keep it nice but it should hold up well.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I would drill a couple holes, use the old router to cut a rectangle around the melted part, get underneath and put in some wood support, get a piece of contrasting Corian, granite, etc. scrap, cut it down to fit the hole: Instant Hot Plate! Done right that would add value.

Matter of fact, that would be an excellent mod!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Shake 1969 - I like the way you think. sunny The mod list just got longer.

jnk36jnk - Forget what I said.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Shake

I like your idea.







We are always struggling were to put the hot pots and lids. Usually we put them on our wooden cutting board.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ahhh, this is a good idea BUT WAIT - where do you get a 'piece' of corian? I'd love to find a source for a lot of other projects too!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

BBB, check with a local cabinet/countertop maker. I'm sure there are going to be some small scraps that they won't be able to use. Perhaps he will let you pick through his pile, and find something that might be big enough to use? Or maybe he'll have a smaller than full size piece just taking up space in his shop that he will part with for a small price.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Another option would be to purchase a 12'x12" floor tile. Most tile stores, home depot, etc will sell you just one because many people want to take sample home for comparison. You can choose a color to match your interior and a texture you like - a lot of possibilities. As far as mounting, you could choose the options previously described to gain a flush fit, or simply install it over the damaged are using a silicon adhesive and chaulk around the edges to seal it. The latter would be far less work. Of course your hot plate would set about 5/16' above the surface of the surrounding countertop.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I never thought of a tile....that would work great. Of couse, still another option would be a heat resistant cutting board. That why, you kill two birds with one stone...or board as the case may be.

I can see "we" are going to have more things to do on "our" list.

Tim


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I like where this is going, I'm going to see how this evolves!!

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Another consideration is the rigidity of the counter top (not good in our Outback) and the need to beef up the countertop to accept a stone or tile or even a cutting board insert. Would likely have to add a piece of ply or MDF under the counter to make this work. Seems that someone was already stiffening the countertop in another thread but I can't recall who it was.

Camping479 was going to do a mod to stiffen his counter top in this post.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

A stiff countertop is never a bad thing.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Where's Mike when you need him! He owns a cabinent shop!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I just replaced the faucet on the kitchen counter and had to cut a larger hole for the center part. I used a 1 1/2" electrical knock-out tool and it pressed through and let a clean hole. what I found is the design on top of the counter does not go all the way through to the under side of the counter and it is fairly soft, if you sand on it you will have a real mess. I do like the idea of a heat proof tile or cutting board though. Maybe you can heat up a tile and somehow press it into the top over the existing mark and make it look inlayed, Just a thought. Kirk


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

All great ideas, thanks, but the area "We" put the hot lid is between the sink and the stove, on the 25 rss, that is an area only 4 or 5 inches wide, not enough room for cutting boards or other inlays. I think I'll have to go with some sort of epoxy filler.
I'm taking it back to the dealer in the AM to have the stove replaced with one with an oven and will ask the service department if they have any ideas on fillers.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That's a bummer on it being too narrow, but I sure do like some of the ideas that came out of this thread. Have to keep these in mind as I'm sure I'll need a fix sooner or later. Great ideas!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Lemme see the pics of someone else cutting a hole in their brand new counter, then maybe, (MAYBE), I will too.

My problem lies in that I have ideas, but little action!

Remember the clapper? Yep. Just never followed through.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Inlayed stone or tile,,,, great idea. I love this site.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Whatever happened with this? I'm new, and I read it and now I'm curious....


----------

